# the reel choice?



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

considering a new reel and hoping not to beat a dead horse, but here goes... I want to get a surfcasting reel that I can have for a long time and be happy with. I also want to try mags. I like the 525 mag but have a thing about abus. I want to get something I can tune over time and have easily accesable parts. The 7000 with a non levelwind frame is my first choice and I know I can get a mag kit if I want to give up the clicker. drag washers are easy to get and I can take one apart with my eyes closed. And they last forever if maintained which is easy. What are your thoiughts, I am very openminded


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

There cannot be ONLY ONE.  The 7000 series Abus are great reels, only thing is you would have to get the CT cage off somebody as they are currently unavailable from Abu. The 7500 C3CT is the goods but depending on the seller you are looking at 200 and up,and up some more. Well worth 225 for a new one though. If I can find the thread, I saw a way to mag the 7000 series where you don't have to drill the sideplate and you can re-install the clicker if you wish,I'll post a link if I can find it.

I found it...
http://floridasurffishing.net/forum...ic_id=27584&mesg_id=27584&listing_type=search


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*scsc*

for a conventional get over your thing about the Abu's ... I did and am better off for it ... get ya a Penn 525 mag here or a UK magged 535 GS should ya need a surfcasting reel w/more line capacity  

Daiwa spinning & Penn conventional,

`bucket


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

The Bucket said:


> for a conventional get over your thing about the Abu's ... I did and am better off for it ... get ya a Penn 525 mag here or a UK magged 535 GS should ya need a surfcasting reel w/more line capacity
> 
> Daiwa spinning & Penn conventional,
> 
> `bucket


I'm not trying to argue nor incite...

Please, tell us WHY you would choose the Penn conventionals.

Thanks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I just started using a daiwa slosh30 again after playing with the other magged reels for awhile.I still love my 525 for casting distance, but after fishing th 30 I wonder why I changed. Cast like a dream and has a drag that smokes the penns and Abus.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Dsg,*

Right out of the box Abu's drags suck big wind :--| 

Go get ya an Abu and find out for yourself ! Oh don't forget you can upgrade the drag for a nice price ~ what a crock  

Any more questions ask the Abu rep I talked w/a year ago ~ nice bassmaster jacket ?!

over Abu's`bucket and I still own a few 

Have the Daiwa's sloshs & SHVs 20-30s and the Penn's 525mag 535 and others ... and there a close call now but just my pref is Penn especially when I condiser durability of casting and other Penn reels like the 320s, Senators, Jigmasters, Squidders, and the Internationals (that I cannot afford)

`nuff said and don't get me started


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I use Abu (6500C3, C4, C3CTs & 7500C3CT) and Diawa SL30SHV. For casting the ABUs win hands-down, but the Diawa goes a long way and has by far the best drag.

This being the Distance Casting forum - go with an Abu and pimp it for even more distance.

My two-penneth.

Brian


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I learned on a squider (too long ago) and migrated to the ABU's. Went from the 7000 to the 7500 and then down to the 6500 Sports Rocket, until I started dumping the spool with some regularity. I am now using 2 Slsh 20's and 1 SLSH30. They are smooth casting, have good line capacity, and have great drags...My vote is for the SLSH.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

What are you looking for a distance caster or a fishing reel?

My favorites would be the Penn and the Diawa for fishing reels. Penn has an advantage in that you can very easily get parts for them almost any where. The 525MAG and the GS series is very solid and all throw pretty well. The Diawa's in the 20 or the 30 perform quite well and are very durable.

The 7500 series by ABU has a cost problem. By the time you get one you can almost buy 2 SLSH30's, That make no sence to me.

The best value is a conventional would be the SLSH20 or 30 at around 100 bucks that is a good deal. My favorite is the 525MAG but is costs another 50 bucks and many add the HO upgrade or additional magnets. Which adds cost to the reel. I enjoy my Blue Yonder 6500C3CT (I got new for 100 bucks) but a 150.00 the line capisity is getting to low for big fish (yes you can land them with it it just cuts it closer at time) and if you are not happy with the drag more dollars.

If it is a distance only reel well that is a different subject.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Yet another reel in the mix*

No one has mentioned the Avet SX. Drop in two 1/4x 1/10 mags and you have a great casting and fishing reel.

It has excellent line capacity, amazing drag system, maintence is as easy as the ABU or even more so. Very little inside other than one big honking set of gears.

And like the ABU, its small in size, but all kinds of sexy in appearance.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

A friend says "Here try this SLOSH" it was on a nice rod too. So I give it about 75% of my old muscles. It took about 35 minutes to pick out the birds nest. 
Not so with my Penn 525 mag, I regularly give it all I got. NO THUMB. NO BIRD NEST. 
I have 56 years of fishing and casting experience.
This reel is great!
For a conventional reel with out a line guide the 525 is all I'll ever need.


----------

